# Looking for ideas for an Easter Dessert Menu



## lilly_jane04 (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello. I have resently been thrown into a pastry chef position at a four diamond restaurant. I will be honest I only have about a years worth of experience. I have to come up with an Easter dessert menu, so I am looking for some ideas. If anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Where are you located? How much staff do you have? 

Bright fruit flavors are great for spring. 

Go for light custard (maybe layered in pvc) with maybe a crisp tuile or crust, and lots of fresh fruits and syrup. I'm thinking maybe tapioca or rice, layered with a tropical panna cotta.

Fresh coconut tart with creme anglaise, mixed with fruit sauces, for nice pastel colors.

Parisian macaroons in pistachio, raspberry, and lemon


----------



## lilly_jane04 (Mar 14, 2006)

I am located in Bar Harbor and it's just me and my assistant who are responsible for the production of the Easter Buffet desserts and pastries. Thank you very much for your imput, if you think of anything else just let me know by posting it.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

and I also PM'd you but don't know if you looked at it or got it.

April


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Lots of stuf you can do in advance now, Choux balls or swans, bake em and freeze them. Icebox cookies, make the dough, roll them into "sausages", freeze, and slice when needed. Make a couple of 1/2 slabs of layered japonaise, buttercream and sponge to freeze, then pull them, cut in 11/2 x 11/2"cubes when frozen, and cover with fondant or ganache, perfect petit-fours . What ever you can get in the freezer now will free up your time for the fresh stuff. 
Fresh stuff like fruit flans, lots of colour with strawberries and Kiwi, glaze them well, AND CUT WITH AN ELECTRIC KNIFE, best thing for it, don't laugh, I've been using one for almost 15 years now...baked rice puddings are nice, "summer pudding" i.e fresh berries in a eggbread crust; creme caramel, maybe go off the beaten track and experiment with flavours like coffee and cardamona, Bergamont tea, citrus. A couple of cheesecakes, they keep well, freeze well too, and of course you'll need a Chocoalte mousse, maybe piped in glasses. 
Enough to give you some ideas?


----------

